# Fischereischeinlehrgang und -prüfung in anderem Bundesland



## Sternensegler (12. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

irgendwie sehe ich bei den Gesetzen nicht so richtig durch. Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen. Ich würde dieses Jahr gerne endlich meinen Fischereischein machen, allerdings sind die Termine in meinem Wohnort so doof gelegen, dass das bei mir nicht klappt. 

Daher meine Frage:
Kann ich den Lehrgang und die Prüfung in Sachsen ablegen und dann in Thüringen (aktueller Wohnort) umschreiben lassen, bzw. mit dem sächsischen Fischereischein hier angeln? In Sachsen könnte ich den Crashkurs nämlich in meiner Urlaubszeit machen. 

Wäre super, wenn da jemand genaueres wüsste. Danke schon mal.


----------



## kursleiter (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fischereischeinlehrgang und -prüfung in anderem Bundesland*

Hallo,

also in NRW ginge das nicht, weil man einem sogenannten Fischerprüfungstourismus vorbeugen will. Da muss man schon seinen Wohnsitz als Angler z.B. in Bayern haben. Dann würde der bayrische Fischereischein in NRW umgeschrieben, wenn du nach NRW umziehst.

Bei dir ist es aber anders. Du wohnst in Thüringen, willst Prüfung in Sachsen machen, wo du nicht wohnst ... das sollte schwierig werden, weil du dann in Sachsen, wo du keinen Wohnsitz hast, einen Fischereischein beantragen willst.

Frage bei deiner Fischereibehörde telefonisch einmal nach: wird die Prüfungsbescheinigung aus Sachsen anerkannt ? Nur mit dem Prüfungszeugnis, da könnte ein Schuh draus werden ;-)
Dann wäre noch das Problem der Zulassung zur Fischerprüfung ohne Wohnsitz zu lösen ... auch ein Thema; aber da wäre die Fischereibehörde Sachsen dran.

Gruß kursleiter


----------



## Sternensegler (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fischereischeinlehrgang und -prüfung in anderem Bundesland*

Ich habe dem Verantwortlichen für Thüringen bereits eine Mail geschrieben, aber noch keine Antwort erhalten. 

Den Lehrgang in Sachsen machen und diesen hier anerkennen lassen, um zur Prüfung in Thüringen zugelassen zu werden, geht wahrscheinlich auch nicht, oder?


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fischereischeinlehrgang und -prüfung in anderem Bundesland*



kursleiter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also in NRW ginge das nicht, weil man einem sogenannten Fischerprüfungstourismus vorbeugen will. Da muss man schon seinen Wohnsitz als Angler z.B. in Bayern haben. Dann würde der bayrische Fischereischein in NRW umgeschrieben, wenn du nach NRW umziehst.
> 
> ...




Ist alles möglich,  denn die Prüfung muss anerkannt werden egal wo. Ein Kollege der Anwalt ist hat in MV an einem Wochenende den Schein gemacht, in NDS nicht gern angesehen und wollten es nicht akzeptieren-unter Androhung eines Rechtsstreits ging es plötzlich doch#6


----------



## kursleiter (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fischereischeinlehrgang und -prüfung in anderem Bundesland*



Sternensegler schrieb:


> Ich habe dem Verantwortlichen für Thüringen bereits eine Mail geschrieben, aber noch keine Antwort erhalten.
> 
> Den Lehrgang in Sachsen machen und diesen hier anerkennen lassen, um zur Prüfung in Thüringen zugelassen zu werden, geht wahrscheinlich auch nicht, oder?



du machst dir das Leben aber auch kompliziert


----------



## kursleiter (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fischereischeinlehrgang und -prüfung in anderem Bundesland*

Hallo 50er-Jäger,

der hat sicher nur die Fischerprüfung gemacht ... Fischereischein ohne Wohnsitz halte ich für unmöglich.

Aber eigentlich wirst du auch kaum zu einer amtlichen Prüfung zugelassen, wenn dortige Fischereibehörde gar nicht für dich zuständig ist ... aber wir haben eben unterschiedliche Regelungen, je nach Bundesland. Wer hat denn die Prüfung dort überhaupt abgenommen ? Ein Verband ?

Gruß kursleiter


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fischereischeinlehrgang und -prüfung in anderem Bundesland*



kursleiter schrieb:


> Hallo 50er-Jäger,
> 
> der hat sicher nur die Fischerprüfung gemacht ... Fischereischein ohne Wohnsitz halte ich für unmöglich.
> 
> ...



Das einzige wofür man eine Prüfung ablegen muss ist für den Fischereischein. Was soll da die Fischerprüfung sein?!
Den Fischereischein oder den Nachweis über die abgelegte Prüfung benötigt man in ganz Deutschland um sich immer und überall eine Angelkarte für das jeweilige Gewässer zu bekommen, das wars. 

Und warum Fischereischein ohne Wohnsitz?!Den hat der TE doch, nur macht er seine Prüfung in einem anderen BL und fertig.
Ich selbst besitze sogar zwei Fischereischeine, einmal MV aus der Heimatstadt lebenslang gültig und einmal den Nachweis über die abgelegte Prüfung in NDS, habe mir in NDS kein Fischereischein ausstellen lassen, da ich eben einen habe.


----------



## Sternensegler (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fischereischeinlehrgang und -prüfung in anderem Bundesland*



kursleiter schrieb:


> du machst dir das Leben aber auch kompliziert



Ich würd's mir gerne einfacher machen, aber der Föderalismus macht mir da 'nen Strich durch die Rechnung. Ist doch völlig Wurst, ob ich den Schein nun in Thüringen, Sachsen oder Bayern mache, sofern der Lehrgang belegt und die Prüfung bestanden wurde. Stattdessen muss ich dämlicherweise rumimprovisieren.



> Ist alles möglich, denn die Prüfung muss anerkannt werden egal wo. Ein Kollege der Anwalt ist hat in MV an einem Wochenende den Schein gemacht, in NDS nicht gern angesehen und wollten es nicht akzeptieren-unter Androhung eines Rechtsstreits ging es plötzlich doch



Wurde da die Prüfungsanmeldung gleich vom Kursleiter gemacht? Wohnsitz wurde nicht abgefragt? Gibt ja zumindest schon mal Hoffnung.


----------



## kursleiter (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fischereischeinlehrgang und -prüfung in anderem Bundesland*

Hallo Sternensegler,

ich kann nur für NRW sicher sprechen, weil ich dort seit Jahren ausbilde.
Die Anmeldung zur Fischerprüfung muss gut einen Monat vor den Terminen bei der Unteren Fischereibehörde eingehen. Die Anmeldebögen gebe ich aus, kontrollieren sie auf vollständige Angaben und schicke sie passgerecht ins Kreishaus.

Andere Ausbilder überlassen das den Teilnehmern selbst.

In NRW kann die Prüfung nur im Wohnkreis abgelegt werden. Ansonsten benötigt man eine Ausnahmegenehmigung von der Kreisbehörde, welche für den Wohnort zuständig ist. Diese Ausnahmegenehmigung bringe ich auch für Teilnehmer aus anderen Bundesländern bei (ist aber selten ... dann echt kompliziert). Der Kreis checkt die Angaben und lädt zum Prüfungstermin ein, der mit einem Kursende harmonieren sollte (stimme ich also gut mit denen ab).

Am Prüfungstag sind die Prüfungszeugnisse bereits vorgefertigt und werden bei Bestehen sofort ausgehändigt.
Mit dem Prüfungszeugnis, Lichtbild und Geld geht es zum Rathaus (Bürgerbüro) am Wohnort. Der Fischereischein ist der amtliche Lichtbildausweis, der dem Inhaber in Nordrhein-Westfalen und anderen Bundesländern erst das Angeln erlaubt. Der Fischereischein wird vereinfachend auch Angelschein genannt. Nach bestandener Fischerprüfung (Ausnahme Erwerb des Jugendfischereischeins und Sonderfischereischeins) kann der Fischereischein bei der Gemeinde- / Stadtverwaltung beantragt werden. In NRW wird dieser zeitlich befristet für ein Jahr oder fünf Jahre ausgestellt und kann dann verlängert werden.

Jetzt kannst du dir vorstellen, dass die Verlobte aus dem Bundesland xy, die nicht am Wohnort des Verlobten gemeldet ist, quasi zum Einzug genötigt wird ;-)
Unsere Behörden stiften trotz aller Bürokratie auch Zweisamkeiten :k

Da wir in NRW keine Kurspflicht haben, kann es sein, dass bei Umzug nicht allein das Prüfungszeugnis für den Fischereischein im neuen Bundesland reicht. Die wissen ja, dass Leute aus NRW eventuell im Selbststudium das Prüfungszeugnis errangen. Seit dem letzten Jahr stellen zertifizierte Ausbilder in NRW ihren Teilnehmern eine Bescheinigung über den Kurs aus mit Nummer, die beim Landesverband hinterlegt bleibt. Der Amtsschimmel wiehert in Deutschland.

Gruß kursleiter


----------



## 50er-Jäger (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fischereischeinlehrgang und -prüfung in anderem Bundesland*



kursleiter schrieb:


> Hallo Sternensegler,
> 
> ich kann nur für NRW sicher sprechen, weil ich dort seit Jahren ausbilde.
> Die Anmeldung zur Fischerprüfung muss gut einen Monat vor den Terminen bei der Unteren Fischereibehörde eingehen. Die Anmeldebögen gebe ich aus, kontrollieren sie auf vollständige Angaben und schicke sie passgerecht ins Kreishaus.
> ...



Und da ist doch der größte Blödsinn.  Was hat die ausstellende Behörde zu interessieren wie und wo ich meine Fischereischeinprüfung erlangt habe. Nachweis über die Bestandene Prüfung wird vorgelegt und dann ist der Schein auszustellen, egal ob ich ein 6 Wochenkurs, ein Wochenendkurs belegt habe oder mir das im Selbststudium beigebracht habe. Dies zu hinterfragen oder anzuzweifeln umd womöglich abzulehnen die Aussstellungdes Fischereischeins, liegt gar nicht in der Kompetenz eines stink normalen Sachbearbeiters der mir ein Stück Papier mit Bild und Stempel auszuhändigen hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fischereischeinlehrgang und -prüfung in anderem Bundesland*

Nur zur Info:
Es gibt schon Verwaltungsgerichtsurteile (da gings um nen Streit Saarland/RLP, http://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/lehrgänge/fischerprüfung-2016/), dass in JEDEM Bundesland JEDE abgelegte Prüfung zu akzeptieren wäre, und Ausschlüsse eigentlich nicht rechtmäßig sind (Bayern hat sowas z. B, die nur Prüfungen bei Umzug anerkennen, wenn man Kurs nachweisen kann und nicht JEDE legal abgelegte Prüfung) ..

Muss man natürlich trotzdem immer noch in jedem Einzelfall gerichtlich auch durchsetzen, da Landesrecht dem teilweise noch widerspricht.

Die Verbände gehen da natürlich nicht ran, da Gebühren für Kurse über ihre Vereine und/oder Gebühren für Prüfungsabnahme zur Finanzierung des Verbandswesens beitragen und bei fairem Wettbewerb natürlich nur noch das Bundesland mit der schnellsten, einfachsten und preiswertesten Prüfung was davon hätte..


----------



## phirania (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fischereischeinlehrgang und -prüfung in anderem Bundesland*

Bin ich froh  ,das ich bisher mit dem ganzen Behördenkram nichts zu tun hatte... 
Ich angle seit mitte der 50 er Jahre,brauchte nie eine Fischerei Prüfung.
Hatte von Anfang an einen Erfahrenden Angler an meiner Seite,was ja heute kaum noch einer hat . ( leider )
Habe in mehreren Bundesländern gewohnt,NDS HH und Bayern.
Und überall wurde mein Jahres / 5 Jahresfischereischein anerkannt und erneuert bei bedarf.
Einzig die Erlaubnis  für die jeweiligen Gewässer die ich beangelt habe mußte ich erweben.
Es geht auch anders,man muß nur alt genug sein. #h


----------



## Franky (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fischereischeinlehrgang und -prüfung in anderem Bundesland*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur zur Info:
> Es gibt schon Verwaltungsgerichtsurteile (da gings um nen Streit Saarland/RLP, http://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/lehrgänge/fischerprüfung-2016/), dass in JEDEM Bundesland JEDE abgelegte Prüfung zu akzeptieren wäre, und Ausschlüsse eigentlich nicht rechtmäßig sind (Bayern hat sowas z. B, die nur Prüfungen bei Umzug anerkennen, wenn man Kurs nachweisen kann und nicht JEDE legal abgelegte Prüfung) ..
> 
> Muss man natürlich trotzdem immer noch in jedem Einzelfall gerichtlich auch durchsetzen, da Landesrecht dem teilweise noch widerspricht.
> ...



Wie geil ist denn das? Zum zweiten Mal innerhalb kürzester Zeit überrascht mich unsere Judikative.  Ein durch Vernunft gebildetes und begründetes Urteil zu einem für mein Empfinden absolut unzumutbaren Umstand!

Dabei wäre es sogar noch egal, aus welchem Grund die Prüfung "woanders" abgelegt worden ist. Der offensichtlichste, sprich Umzug, darf eigentlich nicht dazu führen, ein Prüfungszeugnis nicht zu akzeptieren. Mit meinem Abiturzeugnis darf ich ja auch schließlich bundesweit an den Unis studieren! Und das Schulrecht ist noch förderalistischer  als alles andere 

Wie schon mal angedeutet, wollte man meine Prüfung aus Bremen von 1989 (auf meine Nachfrage beim Bremer Fischereiverband hin als "staatliche Prüfung" tituliert) in Frankfurt nicht akzeptieren, da weder das Wörtchen "staatlich" oder "staatlich anerkannt" draufstünde... Die untere Fischereibehörde meines aktuellen Wohnortes hat dies als ... abgetan und mir selbstverständlich den hessischen Schein ausgestellt. Inzwischen hat man jedoch auch in FFM gelernt! :vik:


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fischereischeinlehrgang und -prüfung in anderem Bundesland*



phirania schrieb:


> Es geht auch anders,man muß nur alt genug sein. #h



Hallo,

das ist richtig, wenn Du vor 1970 einmal einen Jahresfischerein hattest, gilst Du in Bayern als sogenannter "Altfischer" (heißt tatsächlich so) und brauchst keine Prüfung. Nützt aber den meisten Junganglern  nichts.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Ruti Island (14. Juli 2016)

Ich wohne in Hessen und habe die Fischerprüfung in Thüringen gemacht. Da musste ich auch nichts umschreiben lassen, weil man geht ganz einfach mit seiner Urkunde auf seine Stadt- oder Gemeindeverwaltung und beantragst den Fischereischein.

Empfehlen würde ich dir eine Anfrage bei der für dich zuständigen unteren Fischereibehörde mit schriftlicher Bestätigung per Mail oder Brief, dass es möglich ist.


----------



## kursleiter (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fischereischeinlehrgang und -prüfung in anderem Bundesland*

Hallo,

interessant ist in dem Durcheinander noch ein weiterer Punkt:

Da zieht ein Angler in ein anderes Bundesland um, sein Landesfischereischein aus xY (vielleicht ein Fünf-Jahresfischereischein) wäre noch 3 Jahre bis zur Verlängerung gültig ... wird aber wegen fehlendem Kursnachweis oder Fischerprüfungszeugnis nicht umgeschrieben ... was nun ?

Ich kenne zwei Varianten:
1. der Angler darf mit dem alten Landesfischereischein aus xY noch die Restlaufzeit von 3 Jahren abangeln; kriegt gegebenenfalls handschriftlich die neue Anschrift eingetragen mit Stempel Rathaus des neuen Wohnortes.
2. der Angler bekommt einen "neuen" Landesfischereischein des neuen Bundeslandes mit der Restlaufzeit.

Damit bliebe dem Angler nun eine Galgenfrist, die er zur erneuten Fischerprüfung hätte.

Und jetzt, haltet euch fest ... der Angler hatte noch einen viel älteren Landesfischereischein aus Schleswig-Holstein, der hat lebenslange Gültigkeit, ist aber seit Jahren ohne Fischereiabgabe-Marke ... was macht z.B. die Behörde im Land Niedersachsen nun ? Es stellt einen niedersächsischen Landesfischereischein aus.

Angelt derselbe Petrijünger jetzt besser oder schlechter ?

Gruß kursleiter


----------



## 50er-Jäger (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fischereischeinlehrgang und -prüfung in anderem Bundesland*



kursleiter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> interessant ist in dem Durcheinander noch ein weiterer Punkt:
> 
> ...




 Was du hier aufzählst sind nur Beispiele für Willkür nix anderes, hat mit der Fragestellung des Themenstarters nicht viel zu tun.

 Die Frage war: ob er seine Prüfung da machen muss wo er wohnt-Antwort NEIN und fertig, da ist es egal was irgendwelche Fälle mal gemacht oder gebracht haben, oder besser gesagt wo die Behörden versagt haben.


----------



## Sternensegler (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fischereischeinlehrgang und -prüfung in anderem Bundesland*



> Empfehlen würde ich dir eine Anfrage bei der für dich zuständigen unteren Fischereibehörde mit schriftlicher Bestätigung per Mail oder Brief, dass es möglich ist.



Der zuständige Herr hat leider nicht auf meine Mail geantwortet.
Auf einen Rechtsstreit habe ich ehrlich gesagt auch keine Lust. Im Moment überlege ich aber es trotzdem einfach zu wagen.


----------



## kursleiter (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fischereischeinlehrgang und -prüfung in anderem Bundesland*

Hallo Sternensegler,

ja, mach' mal. Eigentlich gilt, dass in einem anderen Bundesland abgelegte Fischerprüfungen zur Erteilung des Thüringer Fischereischeins anerkannt werden.
Der Kursleiter in Sachsen wird dir sicher auch am Telefon sagen, wie und unter welchen Voraussetzungen du am Kurs und natürlich an der Prüfung teilnehmen kannst. Wird schon.

Ich rufe bei größeren Problemen auch schon mal bei der Prüfungsbehörde an und frage direkt nach. Kleine Mühe meinerseits, guter Service für den Angelanwärter.

Gruß kursleiter

++++++++++++

bei einer Fahrprüfung gibt es auch bescheu... Regelungen: Das Straßenverkehrsamt am Ort des ersten Wohnsitzes muss genehmigen, dass Prüfungsort ein anderer ist. Probleme haben da Ferienfahrschulen z.B.


----------



## Ruti Island (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fischereischeinlehrgang und -prüfung in anderem Bundesland*



Sternensegler schrieb:


> Der zuständige Herr hat leider nicht auf meine Mail geantwortet.
> Auf einen Rechtsstreit habe ich ehrlich gesagt auch keine Lust. Im Moment überlege ich aber es trotzdem einfach zu wagen.





Was spricht gegen ein Telefonat?


----------



## Sternensegler (19. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fischereischeinlehrgang und -prüfung in anderem Bundesland*

So, mittlerweile habe ich Antwort bekommen.

Der Leiter der unteren Fischereibehörde würde mir für 15€ eine Genehmigung ausstellen. Kurs und Prüfung kann damit in Sachsen gemacht werden, Voraussetzung ist nur die Teilnahme an einem Kurs. Der aus Bundesländern ohne Kurspflicht wäre nicht gültig.


----------



## kursleiter (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Fischereischeinlehrgang und -prüfung in anderem Bundesland*



Sternensegler schrieb:


> So, mittlerweile habe ich Antwort bekommen.
> 
> Der Leiter der unteren Fischereibehörde würde mir für 15€ eine Genehmigung ausstellen. Kurs und Prüfung kann damit in Sachsen gemacht werden, Voraussetzung ist nur die Teilnahme an einem Kurs. Der aus Bundesländern ohne Kurspflicht wäre nicht gültig.



Hallo Sternensegler,

damit würde sich das Vorgehen weitgehend mit den Verhältnissen in NRW decken, die ich anfangs in meinem ersten und zweiten Posting beschrieb. Und es geht zuerst einmal darum, dass du ein Prüfungszeugnis erlangst. Damit erst kann der Fischereischein kommen ;-) 

Auch wenn wir das vielleicht als zu bürokratisch empfinden, so hast du jetzt einen Weg aufgezeigt bekommen, der über eine Ausnahmegenehmigung aus Thüringen zur Teilnahme an der Prüfung in Sachsen geht. Thüringen will das sächsische Prüfungszeugnis anerkennen, wenn der Prüfung auch eine Ausbildung zugrunde liegt.

Viel Glück kursleiter


----------

